# Height of dressing room lights



## Ech725 (Jul 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a standard height for makeup mirror lights(floor to the top of mirror)?


----------



## Van (Jul 10, 2011)

For dressing rooms the The mirrors we have are traditional 30" tall by several feet long < depending on the wall they are mounted on. The mirror is mounted about 4" above the shelf height the shelf height is standard 32' - 34" lights are mounted in 4x4 boxes surrounding the mirrors.


----------



## chausman (Jul 10, 2011)

Van said:


> ... shelf height is standard 32' - 34"


 
You mean 32*"* I hope...

Why is it that we can never find some standard for dressing room lights? Haven't we talked about this numerous times?


----------



## Van (Jul 11, 2011)

chausman said:


> You mean 32*"* I hope...
> 
> Why is it that we can never find some standard for dressing room lights? Haven't we talked about this numerous times?


 
Nope 32'-34" It's a Portland thing. We have really High Standards....... Get it ? 'High Standards' 32' instead of 32".... Oh nevermind...

Yes actually there are several threads about Dressing room lighting. However, I think this may be the first that actually discusses the Height honestly I do not think there is a specific Height it's really just dictated by how many footcandles you can get on the actors faces from a realatively low angle.


----------



## chausman (Jul 11, 2011)

Van said:


> Nope 32'-34" It's a Portland thing. We have really High Standards....... Get it ? 'High Standards' 32' instead of 32".... Oh nevermind...


 
Yep...trying to keep up with Washington! (Now, let's not start that debate. Derek will get mad at me again...)

And how to cover them... Ech725, if you dig a little bit, I know there have been long winded discussions about how to cover the lights, if you're interested.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jul 11, 2011)

Within certain parameters (fc, basic angles, etc) I think this is more of an interior design issue than mathematical formulae.

Just a random thought, does anyone ever use a light lab-esque setup in a corner of a makeup room to look at makeup under lights gelled to match the stage wash? It seems to me like that would be a helpful step.


----------



## chausman (Jul 11, 2011)

MarshallPope said:


> Just a random thought, does anyone ever use a light lab-esque setup in a corner of a makeup room to look at makeup under lights gelled to match the stage wash? It seems to me like that would be a helpful step.


 
I suppose you could say that you needed new fixtures for that...then take the new fixtures, use them somewhere else, and give the old ones to the dressing rooms! I like the idea...


----------



## Les (Jul 11, 2011)

chausman said:


> I suppose you could say that you needed new fixtures for that...then take the new fixtures, use them somewhere else, and give the old ones to the dressing rooms! I like the idea...



You'd probably want to go with inkies (3" fresnels) or par 16's for this. Standard size fixtures are much too hot and power hungry for this.


----------

